# Überblick zu Allen Bradley



## Grimsey (10 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss mir einen Überblick über Allen Bradley verschaffen.
Auf den Webseiten von Allen Bradley bzw. Rockwell-Automation bekommt man diesen nur sehr schwer.

Kennt jemand hier noch ein paar gute Seiten um sich schnell einen Überblick zu verschaffen? (Steuerungssysteme, Netzanschlussmöglichkeiten, Kommunikationsaufbau, Hardware, ....)


----------



## Grimsey (10 März 2010)

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von den AB-Profis hier mal die ein oder andere Frage beantworten, die ich bei meinen Recherchen nicht ausreichend beantwortet finde:

zum Programmieren der CompactLogix, ControlLogix, SLC500 und PLC5 Reihen wird die Software RSLogix5000 verwendet??? Oder gibt es Ausnahmen?

Ist in dieser Software auch eine Visualisierungslösung integriert?

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen FactoryTalkView und RSView32?


----------



## janusz (10 März 2010)

Also ich meine, auf den Seiten von Rockwell Automation kanst du schon ganze Menge Infos und Manuals runterladen - gibt es teilweise auf Deutsch, aber bei Weitem nicht alles. Mit englisch kommst du aber sehr gut an alles.
Was die Programmierung - Software anbetrifft dann ist es so:
PLC-5 ---> RSLogix5
CompactLogix, ControlLogix ---> RSlogix5000 (akt. V17)
SLC500 ---> RSLogix500

In keiner von o.g. Software ist die Visualisierung-Software integriert. Da ich nur mit RSView32 gearbeitet habe, kann ich deine Frage bezüglich Unterschied zum FactoryTalkView nicht beantworten.
Grüße
Janusz


----------



## marcengbarth (10 März 2010)

Für die Visu gibt es einmal RSView und den PanelBuilder. Der PanelBuilder ist für die älteren Panels (PanelView Standard). 

FactoryTalk View kenne ich jetzt nicht, sieht aber genau wie RSView aus. Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass FactoryTalk RSLinx ablöst.


----------



## janusz (10 März 2010)

*Nachtrag*

Habe vergessen zu schreiben: mit der RSLogix5000 kanst du Projekte für PLC-5 und SLC500 konvertieren und bearbeiten, auch online.
Du brauchst also nur eine (teure) Software.
Grüße
Janusz


----------



## o.s.t. (10 März 2010)

janusz schrieb:
			
		

> .....mit der RSLogix5000 kanst du Projekte für PLC-5 und SLC500 konvertieren  und bearbeiten, auch online....


das mit dem Konvertieren ist mir bekannt. Habs auch schon genutzt. Das konvertierte PLC5/SLC500 Projekt habe ich dann in einer ControlLogix Umgebung verwendet.

@janusz
Gemäss deiner Aussage kann ein mit RSLogix 5000 konvertiertes PLC5/SLC500 Projekt auch wieder in dessen Hardware verwendet werden? Also ich interpretiere zumindest deine obige Aussage so...
Bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen, mit RSLogix 5000 ein PLC5 Projekt zu konvertieren *und dann* damit an eine PLC5 (mit RSLogix 5000) online zu gehen....
geht das wirklich?

ergänzend noch zurück zum Ausgangsthread:
-PLC5 (mit RSLogix5) sollte für Neuprojekte nicht mehr verwendet werden, da schon lange Auslaufmodell. Die meisten Komponenten sind aber noch lieferbar. Aber schweineteuer....
-SLC500 (mit RSLogix500) sind auch schon länger Auslaufmodelle, aber zum Teil immer noch beliebt
-CompactLogix für kleinere und mittlere Sachen und ControlLogix als High-End System sind schon länger (~5 Jahre) die aktuellen Baureihen.


gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Grimsey (11 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

recht vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise.
Das hat mir schon sehr viel geholfen.
Die aktuellen Baureihen sind demnach CompactLogix und ControlLogix.
Programmiersoftware für diese Baureihen ist die RSLogix5000.

Für HMI hab ich RSView32 und FactoryTalkView ausgemacht. Wobei FactoryTalkView scheinbar die sehr große Suite ist und wohl eher mit ...sagen wir WinCC oder PCS7 zu vergleichen ist.

Das RSView32 sieht für meinen Geschmack etwas altbacken aus, was ja aber der Funktionalität keinen Abbruch tut 

Wie sieht es bei den Softwarepaketen mit der Lizensierung aus?
Ist das ähnlich wie bei SIEMENS nach Tags eingeteilt?

Habt vielen Dank für Euren Einblick in die Welt von Allen Bradley!


----------



## JesperMP (11 März 2010)

o.s.t. schrieb:
			
		

> Bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen, mit RSLogix 5000 ein PLC5 Projekt zu konvertieren *und dann* damit an eine PLC5 (mit RSLogix 5000) online zu gehen....
> geht das wirklich?


Nein.



			
				Grimsey schrieb:
			
		

> Für HMI hab ich RSView32 und FactoryTalkView ausgemacht. Wobei FactoryTalkView scheinbar die sehr große Suite ist und wohl eher mit ...sagen wir WinCC oder PCS7 zu vergleichen ist.
> 
> Das RSView32 sieht für meinen Geschmack etwas altbacken aus, was ja aber der Funktionalität keinen Abbruch tut :smile:


RSView32 ist nicht als "Legacy" Software gekündigt, aber soll nicht für neue Projekte Verwendet werden.
Die neue Platform heisst Factory Talk View (noch ein Beispiel von das Marketing soll nie bestimmen welche Namen Industrieprodukte haben sollen) und kommt in verschieden Editions.
Es gibt Panele, Panelview Plus (wie Siemens OP's), Component Panels (wie Siemens KTP's), und Panelview Plus CE (wie Siemens MPs).
Es gibt PC software, Factory Talk View Machine Edition (wie WinCC Flex PC RT), und Factory Talk View Site Edition (wie Siemens WinCC).



			
				Grimsey schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es bei den Softwarepaketen mit der Lizensierung aus?
> Ist das ähnlich wie bei SIEMENS nach Tags eingeteilt?


RSView32 Ja.
Aber nicht Factory Talk View ME und SE. Ich glaube sie sind in das anzahl von projektierbare Bildern begrenzt.


----------



## Grimsey (11 März 2010)

Super vielen Dank für die Aufklärung!!! Nach genau diesen Informationen habe ich gesucht!!!

Ich habt mir sehr geholfen!! Danke!


----------



## janusz (11 März 2010)

*alte projekte konvertieren*

@o.s.t. 
Sorry, mein Text war wirklich unglücklich formuliert und jetzt sehe ich das sogar selber   blöd geschrieben 
 Direkt in der PLC-5 oder SLC500 Hardwareumgebung kann man mit den konvertierten Projekten mittels RSLogix 5000 nicht arbeiten. Es geht nur so - (wie du geschrieben hattest) alte Projekte auf die neue Hardware (Controllogix) umzusetzen. Abgesehen davon, das Konvertieren ist auch ein Job den ich nicht nochmal machen möchte, es lohnt sich nur bei wirklich großen Projekten.

Grüße
Janusz


----------



## Grimsey (11 März 2010)

Anhand welcher Eigenschaft lässt sich eigentlich die Performanche der verschiedenen Steuerungen abschätzen?

Bisher habe ich hauptsächlich Unterschiede im "UserMemory" feststellen können.


----------



## Oberchefe (12 März 2010)

da gibt's einen Selection Guide, habe ihn hier auf die Schnelle gefunden:

http://www.slac.stanford.edu/grp/lc...endors/Allen-Bradley/1756-Selection-Guide.pdf

und dann gibt's noch den Überblick, welche CPU für welchen Befehl wie lange braucht:
http://silicondetector.org/download...ution+Time+and+Memory+Reference.pdf?version=1

Abhängig von der Art und der Anzahl der Befehle kann dann die CPU rausgesucht werden.


----------



## Grimsey (19 März 2010)

Danke für die Links,

nach genau so etwas habe ich gesucht!


----------

